

Microsoft must finish the job of opening .Net - ABS
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2847372/open-source-software/microsoft-must-finish-opening-net.html

======
CmonDev
Open-source cross-platform WPF with a light scriptable syntax, getting
improvements every month... Visual Studio on Mac and Linux... XNA-powered
MonoGame... Not having to use HTML5...

Man can dream :).

